# In memory of "Major"



## jbraddock (Feb 21, 2011)

I lost my buddy on 2/18 He will never be forgotten! For 14 years he was a best friend and an amazing listener!
Goodbye and God's speed


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## CHawkins (Jul 12, 2010)

I am sorry.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

:hugs:Major sounds like he was a great companion. I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Please know you have my heartfelt condolences on the loss of your beloved Major. 

The only bad thing about being owned by a GSD is when you lose them.


----------



## Micky (Jan 1, 2011)

I am so sorry,.. great big hugs !


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## emsoskar (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. :rip: :halogsd:


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

so sorry for your loss :hugs::hugs:to you


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

sorry Major has passed on! can we see some pics of him?


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

:hugs:


----------



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

So very sorry for your broken heart; GSD hugs from Michigan!


----------



## MrsMiaW (Sep 25, 2010)

Very sorry your loss. Run free at the bridge Major.


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

So sorry to hear about Major. Sounds like you gave him 14 great years.
He's at The Bridge now and you'll see him again someday.
Some people say that he'll send you a sign or "help" you find another partner.

:rip: Major


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

So very sorry.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

How lucky you were to have him for 14 yrs--never enough time but you obviously gave him a long and happy life.


----------



## Hatterasser (Oct 25, 2007)

How wonderful that he was with you, at your side, for 14 years. Good long life for a GS. Still, when the time comes, it is so hard on we who remain behind. I'm so sorry but I'm sure he had a happy life with you. R.I.P. Major


----------



## jbraddock (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks everyone


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss, it is never easy to loose a fur baby.


----------



## Linzi (Mar 23, 2010)

They are never with us long enough,i am so sorry.
He will live in your heart forever..Run free at the bridge Major.
Love Linzi and Acer xxxx


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## London's Mom (Aug 19, 2009)

God Bless Major, may he run free forever!


----------

